# Sunday's Cook



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

Sunday we smoked a picnic shoulder, meatloaf (not Griff loaf, my own concoction), chicken breasts, and pork chops.  This time things went a lot better and I think it all turned out very well!  Please excuse the pics as we are using a junk camera right now until we can get the one we want.


Picnic Shoulder


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

Meatloaf


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

Chicken and Pork Chops


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good to me.  Next time just back the camera up a little.  The meat loaf looks GOOOD.


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

The meatloaf was awesome!  There was not a bit left after dinner Sunday evening!  The kids said they want it smoked from now on, no meatloaf in the oven. LOL


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2006)

Allie, I can't see your pics at work.  Can't wait (but I have to) to get home to see them.


----------



## john pen (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good..I've gotta try the meatloaf thing...About how long did it take to cook ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 3, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> The meatloaf was awesome!  There was not a bit left after dinner Sunday evening!  The kids said they want it smoked from now on, no meatloaf in the oven. LOL


That's why we make two at a time, one for supper, and one for sandwiches the next day.   Great looking chow.


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

I learned that the hard way!  Yes, I do need to make extras!  LOL Basically what happened is Les bought the picnic and then after getting home decided he wanted to put more meat on.  I had enough ground chuck to put together the meatloaf and also had the chicken breasts and pork chops on hand.  That came close to filling up the pit.  Now I don't really have to do much cooking this week other than sides!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya'll should be set for the week!


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good to me. (went home at lunch to look)


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!  We are quite proud of this cook!  It went so much better than last time and we didn't stay up  all night to do it!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great. Good job


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good! What did you use for a rub? and what did you top the loaf with?


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

We used the recipe for The Renowned Mr. Brown in the Smoke and Spice cookbook.  The rubs were used on the picnic, chicken, and pork.   We used the sop on all of it including the meatloaf.

Southern Succor Rub
1/4 cup ground black pepper
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup turbinado sugar (used table sugar instead)
2 tbsp. salt
2 tsp. dry mustard
1 tsp. cayenne

Southern Sop
remaining rub
2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup water
3 tbsp ground black pepper
2 tbsp salt
1 tbsp worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp paprika
1 tbsp cayenne

Mop once per hour.



On the meatloaf, I just mixed up finely minced onions and banana peppers (all I had on hand), ground chuck, 2 eggs, and breadcrumbs. Then we put it on about 3 pm with temps between 250 and 300.  About 5:30 or so, I mixed up ketchup, woos, little yellow mustard, maple syrup, brown sugar, and a bit of rub.  We poured it over the top and let it cook till around 6 pm just to sort of caramelize the sauce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2006)

I'be used that rub many times! It's a keeper! Looks great Allie!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good.  I have that book and have been meaning to try that recipe next.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking chow Allie..and here I thought you was just a purty face

bigwheel


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 3, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Looks good..I've gotta try the meatloaf thing...About how long did it take to cook ?


You will love it. Think of it as a Beef Fatty! I cooked mine to about 160* Forgot the times.....couple hours at about 250* I think should do it.


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

Now BW, I didn't do it alone!  I did the rubbing and mixing of the sop and sauces.  Les did the fire tending and the actual sopping.  We do check it together and it's a great way to spend time together!

I agree with Green Hornet!  The meatloaf is so easy and doesn't take long at all!


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Great looking chow Allie..and here I thought you was just a purty face
> 
> bigwheel



She has a couple of other attributes.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 3, 2006)

Dittos on the Southern Succor rub its my favorite for pork buttocks.  Tried it in comp a few times without no ceegars. I think it just a little too sophisticated for old widder ladies who hangs out in the judging tent. But then I have tried a lot of other rubs without no ceegars from the old widder ladies so it may not mean much

bigwheel




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'be used that rub many times! It's a keeper! Looks great Allie!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok now who is this Les fella?  Got a feeling I fixing to get my heart broke here. :?  

bigwheel




			
				Finney said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok now who is this Les fella?  Got a feeling I fixing to get my heart broke here. :?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



He's more or Les her other half!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahh well..I did not come by my nickname lightly.  They used to call me the "homewrecker" back in the good old days.  I broke up mo marriages than Johnny Cochran did back in his formative trying to pay the rent era. 

bigwheel




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allie (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, Les is my significant other.  Occasionally, he signs on here and goes by AlliesOleMan.


----------



## john pen (Oct 4, 2006)

Smoking my first meatloaf tonight..!!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2006)

You go John...Griff loaf is awsome


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> You go John...Griff loaf is awsome


Griff loaf is the best! Go for it evan if it is raining.


----------

